

If LinkedIn Endorsements Were Honest - datadriven
http://cadince.com/if-linkedin-endorsements-were-honest/

======
EvanKelly
I'm endorsed for skills I wouldn't even endorse myself in. Incidentally, the
folks endorsing me for these skills have never actually worked with me and
couldn't tell you whether I could program my way out of a box.

I don't keep an up to date LinkedIn profile, mainly because I haven't found
the network extremely useful to me. This has resulted in some languages and
tools that I was once pretty familiar with remaining on my profile long after
I forgot how to even spell them.

I wonder how well it could work to reduce "endorse-spam" if I could mark
someone's endorsement of me as untrustworthy, and then their endorsements of
other people could have a lesser weight? Seems like an overly complex solution
to a problem that shouldn't exist.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
I'd agree with you that it feels like it ought to be a crappy system, but out
of curiosity, I just went and checked out my own profile. To my surprise, the
"aggregate" of all of my 85 endorsements is fairly accurate. The top 5 are
solid, and almost in the same order I'd rank them. There are a few which as
you say, I wouldn't endorse myself for; but, only one of them made it to the
top ten. I'd say that's not too bad since it a small sample. Maybe they don't
need to change anything.

------
tptacek
This is the moral equivalent of a single imgur page, just formatted
differently. I flagged it.

------
pan69
For some reason I'm connected to this tech recruiter and I noticed the other
day that this dude endorsed for pretty much every single technology under the
sun.

LinkedIn endorsements are ridiculous.

------
jwillgoesfast
how about "over promises and under delivers"

also, best linkedIn trolling is endorsing people for languages they despise
but have had to use anyway :)

------
general_failure
Endorsements are mostly a joke.

